# gebrauchtes Radon



## ArtVandelay (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einem (Einsteiger-)Hardtail und bin auf dieses gestossen: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...eam-7-0-20-mountainbike-mtb/103099911-217-169

Kann als Neuling den Preis allerdings schlecht einschätzen. Sind 650 angemessen?

Noch eine Frage zur Rahmengröße: Bin 1,80 mit einer Schrittlänge von 84cm.
Sind 20" schon zu groß? Möchte eher tourenorientiert fahren.

Grüße


----------



## LotusElise (25. Februar 2013)

Ich halte den Preis für viel zu hoch für ein 3 Jahre altes Bike! Kauf Dir, wenn Dir diese Art Bikes gefällt, ein neues Radon ZR Team, das kostet als 6.0 nur 599,- und als 7.0 799,- Euro: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-Series-2013_id_21542_.htm
Die Rahemgröße 20" dürfte nach allen allgemeinen Regeln gut für Dich und normale Touren passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (25. Februar 2013)

Dafür ist das ebay Bike aber wesentlich besser ausgestattet als die neueren Radon Team Modelle. Der Preis ist daher nicht viel zu hoch sondern im Ausstattungsvergleich/Alter gesehen nur leicht zu hoch.


----------



## K3K5 (25. Februar 2013)

Ich finde den Preis auch nur unwesentlich zu hoch... Versuch ihm die 600 anzubieten und du hast ein Top Rad für den Preis


----------



## hubschraubaer (25. Februar 2013)

Das aktuelle 7.0 hatten sie am Wochenende NEU für 699 als Tagesangebot bei H&S(Radon).
Das dürfte alle Fragen beantworten !!


----------



## filiale (25. Februar 2013)

Wieso ? Selbst wenn es 8.0 oder 9.0 heißen würde, die Ausstattung entscheidet über den Preis. Die derzeitigen Modelle sind einfach schlechter ausgestattet, das hat doch nix mit der Nummer 7.o zu tun.


----------



## LotusElise (26. Februar 2013)

Nachdem sich der Fragesteller ArtVandelay hier nicht zu Wort meldet, lohnt es sich wohl nicht, eine Grundsatzdiskussion zu führen, aber ich möchte meine Sicht zusammenfassen. Folgende Nachteile eines Gebrauchtrades sehe ich:
- Wertverlust in 3 Jahren
- alte Reifen
- ungewartete Gabel
- gealterte Bremsflüssigkeit
- auch Kette, Kassette und Felgen werden mit der Benutzung nicht besser
- keinerlei Garantie oder Gewährleistung bei verborgenen Mängeln
Die einzigen Vorteile des gebrauchten 2010 sind doch entweder ein günstigerer Preis von 649,- zzgl. Versand gegenüber dem neuen TR Team 7.0 bei fast identischer Ausstattung (Kurbel und Innenlager sind beim gebrauchten hochwertiger, aber dafür alte 9-fach Schaltung) oder die tatsächlich  bessere Ausstattung (vor allem Gabel und Bremsen) bei höhrerem Preis gegenüber dem neuen ZR Team 6.0
Wir reden aber von einer Preisdifferenz von maximal 150,- Euro, sofern der Verkäufer auch wie Radon für 19,90 versendet. Ein Satz Reifen kostet in der verbauten Qualität 40,- Euro, Gabelservice fast 100,- Euro, Kette und Kassette zusammen auch 50 - 100,- Euro.


----------



## ArtVandelay (26. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Meinungen.
Versand würde wegfallen, da ich in der Nähe wohne, werde mir dann aber doch lieber ein neues kaufen.
Zustand von Gabel und Bremsen könnte ich wohl auch vor Ort kaum selbst einschätzen.


----------



## filiale (26. Februar 2013)

Oder Du argumentierst mit den Argumenten hier und drückst den Verkäufer im Preis entsprechend...auf 480


----------

